# What van do you prefer?



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

I am wondering what kind of van you all like and why.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ford.. E250.. sliding cargo door.. fixed glass on rear doors..

All the bells and whistles available.. captains chairs.. 

5.4 engine a must..


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Freight liner diesel, 22-23 MPG and I don't hit my head in it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

E-250, but scratch the slider. They're junk. Gimme 60-40 side doors.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> E-250, but scratch the slider. They're junk. Gimme 60-40 side doors.


Wrong on the slider and it gives you more surface area for lettering.. 

You need to keep the tracks lubricated with white lithium grease..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Chevy seats are more comfortable, other than that I prefer the Ford.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> E-250, but scratch the slider. They're junk. Gimme 60-40 side doors.


What is 60-40 side doors?


----------



## rick480volt (Aug 23, 2011)

God man said:


> What is 60-40 side doors?


One door is bigger than the other. 
I prefer Chevy vans, as I think they ride better and are more comfortable. Just my input though. Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge, it never ends. :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The new Dodge (Ram)?








http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/20...s-american-ram-van-will-be-built/#more-426337


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

sprinter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

God man said:


> What is 60-40 side doors?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

VanMorrison...of coarse!!:whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

drsparky said:


> The new Dodge (Ram)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ram Van. :thumbup: Welcome aboard ladies. :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


>


I have seen lots of problems with the Chevy van 60/40 door hinge pins locking up. Retrofit hinge pin with a zerk fitting so hinge can be lubed to avoid locking up.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the transit connect is perfect for me. carrys all the material and tools i need. i do get most of the larger material delivered though


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

When I inherited my E-250 van from another guy at my shop, I spent a solid day cleaning it out down to the bones. The slider wasn't working worth a crap, so I took the trim boards and step apart, and pulled out almost a pound of wire nuts, staples, screws, gravel, dust & dirt, and other stuff from the track. Even a toggle switch had gotten jammed in there somehow. Got all that stuff out, greased the whole thing up, now it works like a dream.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> Ford.. E250.. sliding cargo door.. fixed glass on rear doors..
> 
> All the bells and whistles available.. captains chairs..
> 
> 5.4 engine a must..



Sliding cargo doors are so 1980's. Kinda like the A- Team and beepers......:whistling2:

We have E250's with the electrical contractor package from Ford. I'm considering buying a van cutaway next but in all reality the full size vans are all we need.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> the transit connect is perfect for me. carrys all the material and tools i need. i do get most of the larger material delivered though


And it's so cute like a smart car or Mini Cooper. :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> When I inherited my E-250 van from another guy at my shop, I spent a solid day cleaning it out down to the bones. The slider wasn't working worth a crap, so I took the trim boards and step apart, and pulled out almost a pound of wire nuts, staples, screws, gravel, dust & dirt, and other stuff from the track. Even a toggle switch had gotten jammed in there somehow. Got all that stuff out, greased the whole thing up, now it works like a dream.



That's the issue I've always had with sliders. No matter how clean I kept the area the bottom rail set, I'd have to slam on the brakes or make a hard turn to avoid some texting teenager, and I've have a jammed side door.

About the only time a slider shines is when you must park in a parking lot.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I have seen lots of problems with the Chevy van 60/40 door hinge pins locking up. Retrofit hinge pin with a zerk fitting so hinge can be lubed to avoid locking up.




Anybody have a link for the retrofit hinge pin with the zerk fitting. My 2006 Savana Pro hasn't become a problem with the hinges yet, but I am sure they will before long.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

partyman97_3 said:


> Anybody have a link for the retrofit hinge pin with the zerk fitting. My 2006 Savana Pro hasn't become a problem with the hinges yet, but I am sure they will before long.


Google "Chevy hinge pin replacement". Good Luck!


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Chevy Express 2500*

Picked it over the Ford in 2007 because the Ford was ugly. I prefer the slider because I am always in parking lots on service calls, I have windows in the side door and back door, for safety while driving, and I love that.
At the time, I was buying the bargain basement low end package, but I would definitely recommend getting automatic door locks and windows, I cant tell you how many times people want to say something to me from the passenger side of the vehicle and I have to get out or walk around the van to hear them. 
I also get around 345 miles from a tank, always around 13 mpg and my van is full.
The stock radio is terrible when I want music though. Which reminds me of a thread I want to start, service van radios! Gotta go


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Sliding cargo doors are so 1980's. Kinda like the A- Team and beepers......:whistling2:


Sure.. in your eyes in makes more sense to open (2) door instead of sliding (1).. :blink::blink::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Sure.. in your eyes in makes more sense to open (2) door instead of sliding (1).. :blink::blink::no:


At least you know you will be able to open two doors. 

I've had sliders fall off the vehicle....... almost took my toes off.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> At least you know you will be able to open two doors.
> 
> I've had sliders fall off the vehicle....... almost took my toes off.


I have always had sliders.. you need to grease the rollers.. really very simple..


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Google "Chevy hinge pin replacement". Good Luck!



For anybody interested.

Hinges

http://www.amazon.com/Dorman-38455-HELP-Hinge-Bushing/dp/B001C6OZ66/ref=au_pf_pfg_s?ie=UTF8&Model=Savana%202500|525&n=15684181&s=automotive&Make=GMC|48&Year=2006|2006&vehicleType=automotive&newCar=1&carId=004

Instructions on the actually replacement.

http://www.bodyshopzone.com/archives/mechanical/door/GM_van_hinge_pin/greasable_pin.html


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> Sure.. in your eyes in makes more sense to open (2) door instead of sliding (1).. :blink::blink::no:



Lets see here......I bet it takes you at least 10 minutes at times to find a phone to call someone back who has BEEPED you ( in 2012....:laughing: )
Yet the 5 seconds to open the other half of my side doors is a problem...


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have always had sliders.. you need to grease the rollers.. really very simple..



Yea greasing the rollers really keeps the track cleaned out. I worked for a dodge dealer and have fixed many many many of them. They suck and are a real pita. Not to mention they remind me of the vans they hall the handicapped kids around in.........:whistling2: :jester:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And it's so cute like a smart car or Mini Cooper. :jester:


Hey buttmunch I just ordered a Mini Cooper from the dealer last week


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Hey buttmunch I just ordered a Mini Cooper from the dealer last week


:lol::lol: You called me a buttmunch. :laughing:


But the Mini, I am sure It looks good on you .....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :lol::lol: You called me a buttmunch. :laughing:












:laughing:



> But the Mini, I am sure It looks good on you .....


It's gonna be my wife's car actually.


----------



## 1joeyj (Nov 21, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I have seen lots of problems with the Chevy van 60/40 door hinge pins locking up. Retrofit hinge pin with a zerk fitting so hinge can be lubed to avoid locking up.


The hinges are junk. Poor design.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Yea greasing the rollers really keeps the track cleaned out. I worked for a dodge dealer and have fixed many many many of them. They suck and are a real pita. Not to mention they remind me of the vans they hall the handicapped kids around in.........:whistling2: :jester:


Who the hell would buy a dodge in the first place..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Who the hell would buy a dodge in the first place..:laughing:


Someone who needs more storage space in their back yard. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Who the hell would buy a dodge in the first place..:laughing:


I have two dodges, not work trucks though. 2001 and 2011 durangos. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I have two dodges, not work trucks though. 2001 and 2011 durangos. :thumbup:



They make good lawn ornaments.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Pinoysparky (Feb 23, 2012)

God man said:


> I am wondering what kind of van you all like and why.



I like Hyundai Grand Saloon or Mitsubishi Delica.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of these Ford sprinters around, but don't know a lot about them>?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these Ford sprinters around, but don't know a lot about them>?


That is a ford Transit Connect....:laughing:


http://www.ford.com/trucks/transitconnect/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I have two dodges, not work trucks though. 2001 and 2011 durangos. :thumbup:


A friend of mine has one he just wishes the cops would stop pulling him over all the time it is getting expensive.

He said when he had his ford explorer he never got pulled over...:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these Ford sprinters around, but don't know a lot about them>?


Obviously. :laughing:


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

If your in snow country I have the chevy allwheel drive 1/2 ton, goes anywhere.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Obviously. :laughing:


Are you going out plowing today?


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

got 2003 E350 superduty V10 , transmission failed once at 37000 miles , got alarm system on it with all doors lock , really nice when you do service call and run in and out of the van often , money well spent .


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a Chevy guy, through and through..
2500 with sliding side door, but I must admit, when work needs to be done, it's a nightmare..

Just changed the power steering pump.. Who would have though it controls the brakes, too.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll never purchase one of those sliding door vans again. We use Chevy Express vans with 10' Spartan service bodies (with the side storage doors). 
http://www.supremecorp.com/supreme.php?page=product&product=11&section=gallery&gallery=standard


The duramax diesels have been problematic (from head gaskets to all kind of electronic issues), but the 6.0 gassers have been rock solid. I think another one will be on the list next year.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Transit Connect with a Ranger storage system and bulkhead - all aluminum (~220 lbs) with pull-out drawers behind the bulkhead for tools and small parts, sliders on both sides of the truck and more headroom than an E-series inside. I get about 20 MPG mixed with a full load and two ladders on it (7' A-frame and 28' extension). Front wheel drive with snow tires has gotten me to my customers every time except in the worst weather. 

Here's what I calculate I saved on fuel over the last two years:

35,000 miles driven at $3.39 avg. fuel price:

E-series at 9 MPG - $13,180 on gas

Transit Connect at 20 MPG - $5,983 on gas

Difference (savings) = $7,250

$3,625 is a lot of cash to keep in your pocket per year, but of course your mileage may vary.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you going out plowing today?


I plowed 3 times this week. :thumbup: Still not more profitable than a day of electrical work but next year I'll add some customers.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

PetrosA said:


> Transit Connect with a Ranger storage system and bulkhead - all aluminum (~220 lbs) with pull-out drawers behind the bulkhead for tools and small parts, sliders on both sides of the truck and more headroom than an E-series inside. I get about 20 MPG mixed with a full load and two ladders on it (7' A-frame and 28' extension). Front wheel drive with snow tires has gotten me to my customers every time except in the worst weather.
> 
> Here's what I calculate I saved on fuel over the last two years:
> 
> ...



Also the Transit is $6k less than an E350


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Also the Transit is $6k less than an E350


I thought there would be a lot more difference in price between the E350 and the Transit. How large is the engine in the Transit?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I thought there would be a lot more difference in price between the E350 and the Transit. How large is the engine in the Transit?


Actually this is the Transit Connect. It's rockin a four banger!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As many of you know I would not drive a Sprinter the the junk yard, leave the cheap piece of crap sitting on the side of the road where it broke down.

Cost more to buy.
Cost more to operate.
Worth less as scrap after 6 months of frustrating breakdowns.
GARBAGE, CRAP, JUNK

Mess me over once OK, mess me over twice I must be stupid, get me a 3rd time and I will ride you in public like the cheap garbage you are.

Save your money, a lemon from day one.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

brian john said:


> As many of you know I would not drive a Sprinter the the junk yard, leave the cheap piece of crap sitting on the side of the road where it broke down.
> 
> Cost more to buy.
> Cost more to operate.
> ...


 Brian, i gotta be honest man, Ive had mine since 07 and not one problem... I think you had the early generation modles that still had bugs in the system.. Mine has been a champ...plenty of room, great milage, easy to park. Are you really saying that ford and chevy have something over Mercedes..?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Brian, i gotta be honest man, Ive had mine since 07 and not one problem... I think you had the early generation modles that still had bugs in the system.. Mine has been a champ...plenty of room, great milage, easy to park. Are you really saying that ford and chevy have something over Mercedes..?


Did they fix the rust issues on them yet?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The only problem ive had with my sprinter is when someone else was driving it.. My last helper cut a corner real tight when it was flanked by three foot snow drifts (that had turned into ice) and dented the bottom of the door, and my cousing backed it into a basket ball hoop and scratched and dented the side of it... 

I really think either your guys beat the crap out of them, or you got the early versions that had a lot of problems... 

I wont buy anything else now... I get 18 miles to the gallon, and dont have to bend over all the time... to me thats priceless...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> Did they fix the rust issues on them yet?


ive got two spots starting but thats from the damage my helper and cousin did... If you ever get to work out of one i promise you would have a hard time going back to a regular van.. Ive had my truck loaded with pipe and the motor doesnt skip a beat like some others do... I have to agree though.. they are a little expensive and im not so sure i would buy them for the crew to beat on.. but hey, if i gotta hump rope for the next 10 years i want to be comfortable...


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

:


captkirk said:


> ive got two spots starting but thats from the damage my helper and cousin did... If you ever get to work out of one i promise you would have a hard time going back to a regular van.. Ive had my truck loaded with pipe and the motor doesnt skip a beat like some others do... I have to agree though.. they are a little expensive and im not so sure i would buy them for the crew to beat on.. but hey, if i gotta hump rope for the next 10 years i want to be comfortable...


Hopefully you don't experience the rust, it will occur all over, but mainly above the windshield and along the lower sides.

My vans have jc supreme Spartan utility bodies, full standup interior height and exterior side bins. I've been around enough sprinters to not consider them do to the rust alone. I like the slightly better mpg's, but that's it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> :
> 
> Hopefully you don't experience the rust, it will occur all over, but mainly above the windshield and along the lower sides.
> 
> My vans have jc supreme Spartan utility bodies, full standup interior height and exterior side bins. I've been around enough sprinters to not consider them do to the rust alone. I like the slightly better mpg's, but that's it.


 Is it the paint..? why do they have that problem..?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> :
> 
> Hopefully you don't experience the rust, it will occur all over, but mainly above the windshield and along the lower sides.
> 
> My vans have jc supreme Spartan utility bodies, full standup interior height and exterior side bins. I've been around enough sprinters to not consider them do to the rust alone. I like the slightly better mpg's, but that's it.


 I was considering those but they are a bit like sherman tanks.. heavy duty, I dont really need it to be a tank..


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

The Transit Connect engine is small - 2.0L Duratec, so you won't be winning races with it. I don't have issues on up-to-date highways though. On 1950's era "expressways" with their short on-ramps and steep secondary roads it's sluggish if the incline is too steep, but that's a weakness I can deal with in exchange for the fuel savings and ease of maneuvering in driveways, alleys and city streets.


----------

